# Crooked Arrows - Behind the Score



## Brian Ralston (Jul 27, 2013)

A little vid we did behind the scenes of my score for Crooked Arrows. We put this together for the soundtrack release. Thought I would share with folks who like that kind of thing.


----------



## Martin K (Jul 27, 2013)

I like that kind of thing :D 

Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing, Brian!

best,
Martin


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice video


----------

